# weiße kaulquappe



## elkop (29. Juli 2008)

ich habe in meinem kleinen biotop eine weiße kaulquappe eines grasfrosches entdeckt. die anderen grasfröschlein haben den teich schon längst verlassen, nur diese eine weiße ist noch da, also muss sie sich doch um einiges langsamer entwickelt haben, als ihre geschwister. sie versteckt sich so gut, dass ich sie erst jetzt durch zufall beim luftholen entdecken konnte. deswegen konnte ich sie auch nicht erwischen, um ein foto  zu machen. 
wer kennt sowas? ist das eine laune der natur? 

ich betone ausdrücklich, ich trinke nicht, also  bitte nicht annehmen, ich sehe als teichfan statt weißer mäuse weiße kaulquappen 

liebe grüße
elke


----------



## 2mazz (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: weiße kaulquappe*

Hallo,
kann es sich nicht um __ goldfisch nachwuchshandeln??? also auf den ersten blick könnte man den auch für ne kaulquappe halten! Hab selbst auch ganz hellen und dunklen nachwuchs!
wenn ich falsch liege bitte korrigieren 
mfg thomas


----------



## Digicat (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: weiße kaulquappe*

Servus Thomas

Bin zwar nicht Elke  , aber Elke hat im Profil stehen:

Kein Besatz  

Ich halte es für eine Laune der Natur.

Albinos kommen fast in jeder Spezis vor, obwohl es sehr interessant wäre, ob die __ Quappe auch rote Augen hat


----------



## 2mazz (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: weiße kaulquappe*

Hallo,
jetzt wo du es sagst ...... bin ehrlich hab nicht geguckt nachm profil!
mfg thomas


----------



## Digicat (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: weiße kaulquappe*

Servus Thomas

Halb so schlimm  

Ist mir auch schon passiert


----------



## elkop (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: weiße kaulquappe*

ich habe keine fische in meinem kleinen planschbecken *grins* und dass es eine froschquappe ist, das kann ich erkennen, nur die farbe und die langsame entwicklung ist anders und auch das verhalten. die "weiße" taucht zum luftholen ganz hektisch auf und dann versteckt sie sich sofort wieder. wahrscheinlich ist dieses verstecken daran schuld, dass sie einfach zu wenig zu fressen bekommt und sie deshalb noch nicht weiter in der entwicklung ist. bin neugierig, welche farbe der frosch hat, der da draus entsteht. 
@helmut, rote augen konnte ich nicht ausmachen.

liebe grüße
elke


----------



## Christine (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: weiße kaulquappe*

HI,

warum auch nicht. Von diesem Axolotl oder wie das Viech heißt gibt es ja auch eine Albinoform, oder? Krallenfrösche gibts auch als Albinos. Warum nicht auch mal unsere heimischen Sorten?


----------

